# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tây Tạng (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,...

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Với diện tích 1.200.000 km2 và dân số 2.700.000 người, Tây Tạng là vùng đất thử thách sức lực của con người bởi độ cao và môi trường khô khan. Tây Tạng nổi tiếng là một địa danh đầy bí ẩn đối với du khách từ xưa đến nay. Do địa hình khá phức tạp nên trong một thời gian khá dài, Tây Tạng hầu như bị ngăn cách với thế giới bên ngoài.

Cao nguyên Tây Tạng có diện tích khoảng 1.200.000 km2, nằm ở độ cao gần 5000m, là một vùng đất rộng lớn và cao nhất Trung Hoa. Được mệnh danh là "mái nhà của thế giới" với những rạng núi cao nhất hành tinh như dãy Hymalaya với đỉnh Everest, cao nguyên Tây tạng được hình thành do quá trình thành kiến tạo và va chạm của các mảnh địa chất trên bề mặt vỏ quả đất từ hàng triệu năm trước mà thành. Vì vậy, cho đến nay người ta vẫn còn thấy nhiều dấu vết của các loài động vật biển hóa thạch cùng nhiều hồ nước mặn trên khắp vùng đất thảo nguyên mênh mông.

Tây Tạng, phiên âm từ tiếng Hoa "Xizang", được biết đến như một vương quốc huyền bí của Phật giáo và là một cao nguyên cao nhất thế giới thuộc dãy Hy Mã Lạp Sơn. Ngoài ra, Tây Tạng còn được biết đến với các tên gọi “xứ sở hạnh phúc đã mất” (Lost Shangri La), “đất nước của núi tuyết” hay “mái nhà của thế giới”.

*Đi đâu, chơi gì?*

Được xem như một trong những thánhh địa Phật giáo nổi tiếng vào bậc nhất thế giới, Tây Ttạng không chỉ có thảo nguyên, tuyết và cát mà còn là thiên đường của những công trình kiến trúc Phật giáo nổi tiếng, dễ dàng chinh phục những du khách dù khó tính nhất.


Trung tâm của cao nguyên Tây Tạng chính là thành phố L’hasa, nơi được mệnh danh là “thánh địa Phật giáo”. L’hasa, theo tiếng địa phương có nghĩa là “đất bùn của dê” do nguồn gốc xây dựng thành phố trên đất bùn, do các chú dê vận chuyển đến. Lhasa là một di sản văn hóa nổi tiếng thế giới được bắt đầu xây dựng từ khoảng năm 637 trên một ngọn đồi có tên là Mabuge với độ cao cách biệt với bề mặt thành phố là 91m. Đến Tây Tạng, du khách không thể bỏ qua cơ hội khám phá những công trình kiến trúc đặc sắc, trong đó tiêu biểu nhất phải kể đến cung điện Potala. Potala còn được gọi là Cung điện mùa hè của Đạt Lai Lạt Ma. Cung điện có 13 tầng với khoảng 1.000 phòng, 10.000 miếu thờ và lăng mộ của 8 vị Đạt Lai Lạt Ma, nhìn xuống thành phố Lhasa ở hướng Nam. Potala được xây dựng chủ yếu bằng đất, đá và gỗ (do dê và sức người chở đến). Cung điện đươc chia thành 2 cung nhỏ là Bạch Cung (White Palace) và Hồng Cung (Red Palace). Ngoài nét kiến trúc độc đáo, cung điện Potala còn nổi tiếng với các bức tranh quý giá đang được trưng bày tại đây. Cung điện được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ VII, đánh dấu bởi cuộc hôn nhân chính trị gắn kết hai dân tộc Hán - Tạng lại với nhau với vai trò của quốc vương xứ Thổ phồn Songzanganbun và Văn Thành công chúa (nước Đại Đường).

Potala vẫn tồn tại hàng ngàn năm qua như là biểu tượng vĩnh cửu của văn minh Tây Tạng. Đến đây, bạn còn có dịp khám phá cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ của đèo Gangbala, cao 4.800m, tham quan Dương Hồ và Đại Cầu Khúc Thủy - một trong ba cây cầu nổi tiếng bắc qua sông Yarlung Lumg Tsangpo.


Bên cạnh Potala, Tây Tạng nói chung và L’hasa nói riêng còn nổi tiếng với những ngôi chùa Đại Chiêu tự (Jokhang) được xây dựng từ năm 693, nằm ngay tại trung tâm Lhasa, với khu vườn rộng 100 mẫu Anh và 370 phòng. Đây vừa là ngôi chùa cổ, vừa là tu viện nổi tiếng của Phật giáo Tây Tạng. Chùa Đại Chiêu đã được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới, và là điểm hành hương thiêng liêng của các tín đồ Phật giáo khi đến với Tây Tạng. Ngoài chùa Đại chiêu, Tây Tạng còn nổi tiếng với đại cổ tự Tashilumpo (thuộc thành phố Shigatse), cách L’hasa khỏang 225 km về phía tây. Cổ tự được xây dựng vào năm 1447, là nơi ở của các vị Đạt Lai Lạt Ma.

Du khách còn biết đến Thiền viện Drepung, nơi gắn liền với tên tuổi của tông phái Hoàng đạo do Tông Khách Ba (Tsong-Kha-Pa) sáng lập nên. Đây là nơi học tập của hàng trăm ngàn tăng sỹ từ khắp nơi trên vùng đất Tây Tạng. Du khách cũng sẽ thực sự ngạc nhiên khi nhìn thấy hình ảnh của những đoàn người hành hương với sự thành tâm cung kính trong bộ dạng tiều tụy và rách rưới. Đó chính là hình ảnh của thánh tăng Hư Vân (1840-1959) mà theo sách sử cho biết ngài đã thực hiện chuyến hành trình “tam bộ nhất bái” (ba bước một lạy) từ Phổ Đà sơn về Ngũ Đài sơn với tổng đoạn đường dài trên 2.500km.


Có thể nói, tôn giáo là nền tảng cơ bản để người Tây Tạng tồn tại, vì vậy hình ảnh những ngôi chùa, những vị tăng trong màu áo nâu được nhìn thấy khắp nơi trên vùng đất thảo nguyên đầy gió và cát, cùng những điều huyền bí của nơi được mệnh danh nóc nhà thế giới này.

Nằm cách Lhasa 225 km về phía Tây, Shigatse là một thành phố Phật giáo rất quan trọng của Tây Tạng. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với Ngôi chùa Tashilhunpo được xây dựng vào năm 1447 và là nơi ở của các vị Đạt Lai Lạt Ma. Vượt qua đèo Gangbala (cao 4.800 m so với mực nước biển), du khách sẽ đến với Dương Hồ (Yanmdrok Lake) với phong cảnh đặc trưng của cao nguyên Tây Tạng, Đại cầu Khúc Thủy - một trong ba cây cầu nổi tiếng bắc qua sông Yarlung Tsangpo và Chùa Tashilumpo - nơi ở của các vị Đại Lai Lạt Ma.


Bạn có thể đi bằng đường hàng không hay đường xe lửa T27 vừa được khánh thành. Nếu đi xe lửa, từ những ô cửa, bạn có dịp khám phá cả đất nước Trung Quốc rộng lớn trên một cung đường dài Bắc Kinh - Tây Tạng: từ phố xá đông đúc chốn thị tứ đến những cánh đồng bạt ngàn của dân du mục, những dãy núi tuyết vĩnh cửu ở cao nguyên Tây Tạng.

Trên cung đường sắt cách mặt nước biển 5.000m, trước tầm mắt là những dãy băng sơn hiển hiện rực rỡ dưới ánh cầu vồng. Từng ngọn núi nhấp nhô, bốn bề mây tuyết phủ tạo cho người ta một cảm giác thật nhỏ nhoi trước vũ trụ. Đến với Tây Tạng không chỉ là chặng đường hành hương về đất Phật mà còn là khoảnh khắc chiêm nghiệm bản thân, gột sạch những vướng bận trong lòng.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Ngày 1/7, tuyến đường sắt dài 1.956 km, nối liền thành phố Cách Nhĩ Mộc (Golmud) của tỉnh Thanh Hải với thủ đô Lhasa của Tây Tạng, bắt đầu đi vào hoạt động, đem đến cho khách du lịch cơ hội đi du lịch Tây Tạng giá rẻ và an toàn. Chỉ trong vòng 2 tháng sau ngày khai trương tuyến đường sắt này, đã có khoảng 100.000 du khách đổ vào thành phố Lhasa.

T27 là chuyến tàu khá đặc biệt nối liền Bắc Kinh và Tây Tạng vừa mới được đưa vào khai thác, chuyến tàu chạy trên cung đường cao nhất thế giới (đạt độ cao gần 5.000 m), ở độ cao này, không khí tương đối loãng và áp suất giảm, vì vậy tàu sẽ cung cấp thêm dưỡng khí trên tàu cho khách cảm thấy thoải mái.

Ngày 1/9, sân bay Nyingchi được khai trương, giúp giảm bớt áp lực đè lên sân bay Gonga, Lhasa.

Hầu hết các khách du lịch đều thuê tàu biển để đi lại Tây Tạng, nhưng điều này là không thật sự cần thiết. Xe buýt chạy hầu hết các tuyến xung quanh Lhasa, đến Shigatse, Gyantse, Ðền thờ Sakya và Lhatse. Đi nhờ xe là một khả năng, bạn sẽ vẫn phải trả tiền, nhưng chỉ một phần nhỏ.

Những người có nhiều thời gian có thể, có thể đi bộ, đi xe đạp xung quanh các cao nguyên. Một sự kết hợp giữa đi xe đạp và đi nhờ xe là cách tốt nhất để đi du lịch ở Tây Tạng.

Xe taxi rất có sẵn ở Tây Tạng. Taxi ở Lhasa, Shigatse và Ali giá tiêu chuẩn là Y10 đến bất cứ nơi đâu trong thành phố.

*Đi khi nào?*

Khí hậu ở đây là rất khô suốt 9 chín tháng trong năm. Phía bắc Tây Tạng có nhiệt độ cao trong mùa hè và rất lạnh về mùa đông, có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh và một số phong tục tập quán lạ.

La Sa nằm ở sườn phía Bắc núi Hy Ma Lai A, cả năm phần lớn là trời nắng, ít mưa, mùa đông rét, mùa hè nóng, thuộc khí hậu khô hạn nửa gió mùa cao nguyên, nhiệt độ bình quân năm 7,4 độ C; mùa mưa tập trung vào ba tháng bảy, tám và chín; lượng mưa khoảng 500 mm/năm; thời gian nắng chiếu trong cả năm là 3000 tiếng đồng hồ trở lên, được gọi là “ Thành phố ánh nắng”. La Sa không khí trong lành, ánh nắng chan hòa, ngày ấm đêm mát, là một thắng cảnh nghỉ mát hiếm có.

La Sa nằm trên cao nguyên Thanh Tạng nóc nhà thế giới, bình quân cao hơn mặt biển từ 3600 mét trở lên, khí áp thấp, mật độ không khí nhỏ, hàm lượng Ô-xi so với nội địa bình quân ít từ 25 đến 30% . Người mới đến đây đều có phản ứng cao nguyên với mực độ khác nhau như: Nhức đầu, khó thở v v. Ngày đầu tiên sau khi đến La Sa nên nghỉ ngơi thích đáng thì các triệu chứng trên sẽ giảm nhẹ hoặc không xảy ra. Từ tháng 4 đến tháng 10 là mùa du lịch lý tưởng nhất của Tây Tạng.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

Chỗ ở và thực phẩm ở Tây Tạng rất kinh tế. Các chi phí chính – trừ khi bạn có nhiều thời gian và thích thú đi du lịch – là đến xung quanh. Nếu bạn thực sự muốn xem nhiều nơi trong một một không gian của thời gian ngắn, bạn nên thuê một chiếc xe và lái xe. Thuê xe ngay tại khách sạn có thể mất khoảng 30$US người/ngày. Các chi phí cho một nhóm du lịch 6 người với các trạm dừng xe buyt từ Lhasa đến biên giới Nepal là khoảng 200$.

Phía Bắc Tây Tạng cũng tương đối tốn kém. Đào tạo các gói từ Xining bắt đầu khoảng 170$, trong khi gói rẻ nhất khoảng 245$US từ Nhật Bản.

Nếu bạn không có thuê phương tiện giao thông, chi phí rất hợp lý. Nếu bạn đang ở Lhasa và tham quan cảnh tượng xung quanh, bạn có thế chi tiêu thoải mái trên 20$ mỗi ngày, ở trong một nhà trọ hay ở phòng có 2 người. Bên ngoài thành phố, bạn có thể tiêu thoải mái, đặ biệt là nếu bạn đang đi nhờ xe hoặc đi xe đạp. Nên nhớ rằng, mức vé có thể thực sự tăng thêm: thăm cảnh đẹp ở Lhasa và kết thúc bằng cuộc dạo xung quanh mất khoảng 60$ trong mức phí thù lao.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## sacpin

tây tạng thuộc lãnh thổ của TQ sao? mình tưởng nó là một quốc gia độc lập

----------

